# JSB is this the right amount of allowance



## volvic35 (26 Jan 2011)

Can anyone help me.

My partner and I are both living together and have a mortage together but aren't married.

My partner was laid off from work for a couple of months and was told he could apply for jsb. So he went up to our local SW office and filled out the forms.

My partner has a child from a previous relationship and we have a baby together too. So he has to pay maintenance for his other aswell. I work full time but not coming out with to much and god only knows what Friday pay day comes out with.

He was told he was only going to get 188 a week there saying because Im earning over 400a week Im bringing home 450 aweek but this will only cover our mortage and car loan. 

Does this sound right that he is only coming out with 188 the same amount as a single man. But my partner has 2 kids. 

Is there anything we can claim for like mortage relief or should he be getting more


----------



## Welfarite (27 Jan 2011)

it osunds like you, as his partner, and all the children, are not considered as dependents of his due to the second income and therefore, he is not getting any payment for them. He should double-check that he cannot claim for the kids he is paying maintenacne for, they may have included them as your kids in the assessment, given that it is not the normal family set-up.


----------



## Ildánach (28 Jan 2011)

If you are earning over 310 euro a week, then you do not get an increase in payment for your partner.  If you are earning over 400 euro, then your partner does not get any increase in payment for any children.

There are all sorts of calculations for reduced and half payments etc for partners and children while on JB.

spouse/partner

- If spouse/partner earns up to and including 100 euro a week - JB claimant will receive a full qualified adult payment
- If spouse/partner earns between 100.01 and 310 per week - JB Claimant will receive a tapered QA rate in their payment (check out SW19 information leaflet welfare website, although this hasn't yet been updated to take into account cuts in the budget, so rates will be approx 4% less than the current form)
- If spouse earns over 310, then no qualified adult payment is payable.

children

If your spouse/partner's gross income is between 310 and 400 per week you will receive a half-rate Qualified Child payment. If your spouse/partner's gross income is more than 400 euor you will not receive any payment for your children. If your spouse/partner earns 300 or less per week, you will receive a full child dependent increase for qualified child dependents.


----------



## Ildánach (28 Jan 2011)

Also, if EITHER partner is working full time (30 hours or more), there is no access to Mortgage Interest Supplement.


----------

